# "Zeigt her eure Selfmademucke"



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (7. Oktober 2010)

Guten morgen,
ich dachte mir gerade so einen haben wa noch nicht...hier dürfen alle die "selber Mucke" machen ihre Links von z.B Youtube oder Myvideo o.ä posten somit man den einen oder anderen Comment sammeln kann.
Ausserdem kann man sich so verbessern wenn man Tipps oder Anregungen anderer annimmt die "unsere" Mucke hören.

Ich habe erst vor wenigen Tagen angefangen Mucke selber zu machen...stehe total auf Trance,Dance und House-Elektro zeugs was sich auch in meiner Musik wiederspiegelt...aber bitte erwartet nicht zu viel ist halt mein erster Track, der zweite ist schon in der mache...Videos müssen auch noch gemacht und gegen Bilder getauscht werden...

Naja alles immer mal langsam ich fang gerade erst an.
Erzählt doch kurz was zu eurer Mucke und postet dann nen Link...würde mich freuen wenn der Thread Früchte trägt.

So dann mal meine erste "Komposition": YouTube - Dance Trance Remix

So füge mal einfach meinen Kanal dazu wo auch mein 2tes Lied enthalten ist:http://www.youtube.com/user/Crackpipeboy?feature=mhum#p/a/u/0/f2Edq9dQInk


----------



## leorphee (7. Oktober 2010)

Coole Idee!!!

Okay, dann werde ich mal loslegen:

Meine Band: *Orpheé*

Link myspace -> klick mich

Link youtube -> klick mich

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zs-x69b3QSI?fs=1&hl=de_DE"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zs-x69b3QSI?fs=1&hl=de_DE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

PS: @ $.Crackpipeboy.$
nicht meine Musik, aber für einen 1. Song doch beachtlich!! 
auf jeden Fall weitermachen...


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (7. Oktober 2010)

Dein Kanal ist der absolute Hammer...auch wenn ich eigentlich nie so wirklich solche Mucke gehört habe, gefällt sie mir sehr sehr gut!
Richtig professionell und gut gemacht...vor allem gefällt mir das Lied Eurydice!

Hammer, hoffe mal das hier noch zahlreich gepostet wird...


----------



## leorphee (7. Oktober 2010)

Ja, das würde mich auch Interessieren was hier noch für Freaks rum laufen... 

Ja, Eurydice & alone sind sehr beliebt... 

PS: kann es sein das das youtube Video nicht zu sehen ist? was mache ich da falsch?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (7. Oktober 2010)

Und ich muss das Lied direkt nochmal hören echt super.... Es gibt bestimmt noch ein paar die selber Musik machen...müssen nur erstmal aufmerksam werden bzw aufstehen ist ja erst 10.30....

P.S: Ich sehe das Video...


----------



## leorphee (7. Oktober 2010)

Okay, nachschlag:
Eurydice:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGcQT0p2rno

und alone:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCS-NPzyRNI


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (7. Oktober 2010)

Boah ich hab Eurydice bestimmt 6 mal jetzt hintereinander gehört...haste schon ne CD die ich kaufen kann oder so...würde die echt kaufen und auch meiner Frau vorzeigen die steht total auf solche Musik.

P.S: Deine Links sind nicht zu sehen!?


----------



## leorphee (7. Oktober 2010)

*CD Eurydice*:
bei Amazone: klick mich 
bei musicload: klick mich
bei saturn: klick mich
bei mediamarkt: klick mich

*CD confused*:
bei Amazone: klick mich 
 bei musicload: klick mich
 bei saturn: klick mich
 bei mediamarkt: klick mich

einfach auf den Link gehen und schon kannst du die Musik kaufen...


----------



## ЯoCaT (7. Oktober 2010)

wie jetzt remixe und eigene songs oder nur eigene songs^^?! naja sry habe grade kein sound bin am leptop und da sind keine sound treiber drauf


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (7. Oktober 2010)

ЯoCaT;2280006 schrieb:
			
		

> wie jetzt remixe und eigene songs oder nur eigene songs^^?! naja sry habe grade kein sound bin am leptop und da sind keine sound treiber drauf



Kannst auch deine remixe auspacken kein Problem...hauptsache du hast sie gemacht.

@ leorphee : Ach was im Media und Saturnmarkt!? Hammer werde heute (wenn ichs zeitlich schaffe) mal in nen Massenmarkt flitzen und gucken!

P.S: Doch jetzt sieht man deine Links.


----------



## leorphee (7. Oktober 2010)

ja, musst mal schauen. es ist ja Indi Musik und da kann es auch mal sein das die CD nur bestellbar ist. Ansonsten Amazon klick oder klick


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (7. Oktober 2010)

Na mal gucken Eurydice find ich gut und würde ich als Single nehmen wollen. 

P.S: Ich hab lieber ne CD mit Hülle und so...


----------



## leorphee (7. Oktober 2010)

Single haben wir leider nicht, dazu sind wir zu unbekannt, aber als CD (Album) natürlich erhältlich.


----------



## Lyran (7. Oktober 2010)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Ich habe erst vor wenigen Tagen angefangen Mucke selber zu machen...stehe total auf Trance,Dance und House-Elektro zeugs was sich auch in meiner Musik wiederspiegelt...


 
Hab mir deinen Track mal angehört, klingt schon ganz gut, für den ersten Eigenen auf jeden Fall super  Auch wenn ich nicht so in die Richtung Trance sondern eher House/Electro höre.


----------



## Klutten (7. Oktober 2010)

Aus dem Startbeitrag wurde ein Passus entfernt, also bitte hier nur eigene Musik vorstellen, denn für alles andere haben wir bereits Musik-Threads.

-> Spam und sinnlose Beiträge wurden entfernt.


----------



## Gast12348 (7. Oktober 2010)

Ok dann formulier ich meinen lezten beitrag mal etwas anders damit es nicht als Sinnlos deklariert wird. 

Ich fänds super wenn ihr evt noch dazu schreibt was ihr für Equipment nuzt ( zumindest bei der Elektronischen Musik ) 

So z.b meine frage an Crackpipeboy, mit was für einem Equipment hast den Song den produziert ?


----------



## leorphee (7. Oktober 2010)

Also, so Rockig wir auch sind wir nutzen Cubase 5...


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (7. Oktober 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Ok dann formulier ich meinen lezten beitrag mal etwas anders damit es nicht als Sinnlos deklariert wird.
> 
> Ich fänds super wenn ihr evt noch dazu schreibt was ihr für Equipment nuzt ( zumindest bei der Elektronischen Musik )
> 
> So z.b meine frage an Crackpipeboy, mit was für einem Equipment hast den Song den produziert ?



Da ich erst anfange Musik zu machen und wie gesagt noch nicht soo den riesen Plan habe nutze ich ein ziemlich "einfaches" Programm namens eJay Dance 6 Reloaded...was viel schon vorgefertigte Beats und ähnliches hat aber auch durchaus in der Lage ist Töne,Klänge etc selber einzubringen...sowie Gesang oder sonstiges...Equalizer sowie software-Instrumente sind ebenfalls vorhanden...alles in Studioqualität.

Ich bin gerade erst am Anfang wie gesagt, hab aber schon paar Pläne und Ideen die ich gerne verwirklichen würde...die Schwester meiner Frau z.B spielt Geige und kann gut singen sie hat hier in Berlin auch schon auftritte wo mehrere hundert Leute kommen...hab vor sie z.B mir helfen zu lassen...elektronische Musik mit Geige vermischen z.B find ich super...

Ich möchte auch nicht groß Karriere oder so machen sondern einfach ein paar gute Sounds so wie ichs sie mir vorstelle und wenn ein oder zwei Leuten dann das gefällt reicht mir das.

@ Lyran : Danke
@ Klutten: Auch danke


----------



## Gast12348 (7. Oktober 2010)

Ohne es böse zu meinen, bisl hört man es in der Tat raus das es mit eJay gemacht wurde, bei dem gezeigten lied hast du nen paar Samples genommen oder ? Ich kenn die ejay programme noch von 94 und da waren die echt grottenschlecht, ich denke Studioquali darf man das auch heute nicht nennen, selbst wenn sie sich stark gebessert haben.

Als einstieg fand ich damals und heut noch Fruityloops ganz gut, das war recht simpel aufgebaut, hat nen sehr guten umfang, und man kann in der Tat richtig gute sachen damit machen. 

Hier mal was ziemlich altes, was ich mal mit nem kumpel zusammen fabriziert hab ( mit dem Video habsch nix zu tun ) da entstand auf Cubase SX ist von 2003, und es wurden ausschlieslich Software Synths benuzt. 
http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2wr29fr&s=7

Bin aber auch mehr der Typ der einfach gern jammt ohne nen ernstes projekt zu verfolgen.
Mittlerweile bin ich auch mehr auf Hardware fixiert.


----------



## fpsJunkie (7. Oktober 2010)

Jo also ich habe auch eine Band. (falls das hier irgendwen interessiert )
Nur um unseren Sound zu vervollständigen fehlt uns leider noch ein ordentlicher Bassist!  (und mir eine Doublebass  )
Wenn es soweit ist stell ich auch ein paar Videos auf You Tube online, wir covern vorerst hauptsächlich. Aber wir komponieren auch selber "Heavy Metal-Instrumentallieder".
Homepage ist in Arbeit


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (7. Oktober 2010)

Naja ich sagte ja ich bin im lernprozess...das Lied von mir hat auch nur circa 10 Stunden gebraucht...ist aber fürn Anfang wie ich finde nicht schlecht...ich lerne Grundbegriffe und alles was ich fürn Start brauche...das ich kein Profi bin schrieb ich ja bereits...ich fange bei 0 an. Und selbst dieses ist wie ich finde für mich sehr umfangreich.

Ich stehe halt total auf Dance und Trance und alles was so eletrisch ist iwie...ich hab mir mehrere Programme angeguckt und natürlich werde ich als anfangsnoob kein Programm kaufen was 500€ oder gar 1000€ oder so kostet...es geht mir nur darum erstmal in die Materie reinzukommen...ich hatte mehrere Programme zu Auswahl und da sagte mir dieses halt zu. 

Sobald ich ein "Profi" bin werde ich mir natürlich auch dementsprechend Equipment kaufen...

@ fpsJunkie : Klar wollen wir das wissen...freu mich auf Videos.


----------



## Gast12348 (7. Oktober 2010)

War nur nen gutgemeinter Tipp  Aber so teuer ist FL Studio z.b garnichtmal bekommst schon ab 110€ ( klingt viel ist es aber nicht ) 

Das mit dem Equipment kaufen is natürlich humbug wenn du dich erstmal rantasten must, aber wenn dir das wirklich viel spass macht und das dein ding ist, dann empfehle ich dir zumindest das Geld in nen Midikeyboard zu investieren, bzw nen Controller Board, das macht das ganze dann doch etwas komfortabler


----------



## Mischk@ (7. Oktober 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/MischkAx


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (7. Oktober 2010)

Mischk@ schrieb:


> YouTube - Kanal von MischkAx



Das ist das Programm Fruity Loops ja??? gefällt mir gut deine Sounds...gibt es denn verschiedene Versionen von dem Programm also Ausrichtungen oder nur Fruity Loops halt...

Programm auf dem Video sieht kompliziert aus so aufm ersten Blick.


----------



## Gast12348 (7. Oktober 2010)

Das ist nur Fruity bzw heute nennt es sich FL Studio, Edit : ich muss mich ändern, aber der 9er gibts tatsächlich unterschiedliche Versionen, ich denke die beziehen sich dann auf die Softsynths die dabei sind.


Sieht zwar kompliziert aus, aber man findet sich schnell zu recht, und dank des Stepsequenzer auch einfach zu bedienen, aber da empfehle ich dir wirklich noch nen Midi Controller Keyboard und wenns nur sowas kleines ist wie das hier 
Behringer Ucontrol Uma 25s USB Audio-Midi Masterkeyboard


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (7. Oktober 2010)

Was ist mit dem hier...IMAGE-LINE FL Studio Fruity Loops Edition 8 - EDU [LT]180268-Online Shop für Tontechnik, Lichttechnik & DJ Equipment - LIEBICHTON Veranstaltungstechnik meine Frau ist Studentin kann ich doch dann nehmen oder??? müsste doch das selbe sein!?

Hab schon gemekrt dass das Softwarekeyboard total "fummelig" ist...aber reicht erstmal.


----------



## leorphee (7. Oktober 2010)

schon schöne Sachen...
gut, wir investieren da schon etwas mehr, allein die letzte CD Produktion hat fast 4.000,- € gekostet und war damit noch recht günstig. Das 1. Schlagzeug unseres Drummers hat einen Wert von 15.000,- € dann hat er noch ein zweites nur für die Gigs, weil er zu faul ist abzubauen im Wert von gut 8.000,- €. Unser Bassist hat sich einen eigenen Bass anfertigen lassen und diesen dann noch Einschwingen lassen, also ein echtes Unikat, ich will nicht wissen wie teuer das war. Unsere Gitarristen spielen Mesa Boogie. Sämtliche andere Geräte.. ich glaube da steht ein Einfamilienhaus bei uns im Keller. Na gut, der eine Sagt die Spinnen, aber andere haben Hobbys (Fliegen) wo man nie etwas raus bekommt, wir spielen immer mal etwas Gage ein oder verkaufen CDs. Es ist ein Hobby wo man total aufgeht und was einen total erfüllt und der schönste ist wenn sich Leute in Deinen Songs wieder finden, wenn sie einem erzählen das sie die Songs immer in bestimmten Situationen hören und die Lieder geholfen haben mit etwas fertig zu werden - genau das ist es !!!! der beste Lohn für sein schaffen. ich liebe es...


----------



## Gast12348 (7. Oktober 2010)

Nimm lieber die Producer Edition für Studenten und Schüler für 100€ ich denke das müste auch die Producer Edition sein die Mischk@ nuzt. 

Den vorteil bei so nem Masterkeyboard was ich verlinkt hab liegt nicht nur darin das die eingabe über Tastatur fummelig ist, sondern auch an den Drehreglern, so kannst nämlich auch gleichzeitig mehrere sachen machen was über Maus und Tastatur unmöglich ist, kannst ja auch mal schauen ob gebraucht so nen teil bekommst für wenig Geld auf ebay.


@leorphee ich kann genau verstehen was du meinst, Find ich gut sowas.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (7. Oktober 2010)

leorphee schrieb:


> schon schöne Sachen...
> gut, wir investieren da schon etwas mehr, allein die letzte CD Produktion hat fast 4.000,- € gekostet und war damit noch recht günstig. Das 1. Schlagzeug unseres Drummers hat einen Wert von 15.000,- € dann hat er noch ein zweites nur für die Gigs, weil er zu faul ist abzubauen im Wert von gut 8.000,- €. Unser Bassist hat sich einen eigenen Bass anfertigen lassen und diesen dann noch Einschwingen lassen, also ein echtes Unikat, ich will nicht wissen wie teuer das war. Unsere Gitarristen spielen Mesa Boogie. Sämtliche andere Geräte.. ich glaube da steht ein Einfamilienhaus bei uns im Keller. Na gut, der eine Sagt die Spinnen, aber andere haben Hobbys (Fliegen) wo man nie etwas raus bekommt, wir spielen immer mal etwas Gage ein oder verkaufen CDs. Es ist ein Hobby wo man total aufgeht und was einen total erfüllt und der schönste ist wenn sich Leute in Deinen Songs wieder finden, wenn sie einem erzählen das sie die Songs immer in bestimmten Situationen hören und die Lieder geholfen haben mit etwas fertig zu werden - genau das ist es !!!! der beste Lohn für sein schaffen. ich liebe es...



Bist halt nen echter Profi


----------



## fpsJunkie (7. Oktober 2010)

Was hat das Schlagzeug gekostet????


----------



## Mischk@ (7. Oktober 2010)

> Programm auf dem Video sieht kompliziert aus so aufm ersten Blick


 
kommt drauf an wie du es auffasst... 
Ich hab am Anfang kein Handbuch gehabt und musste mir alles entweder durch ausprobieren 
oder Youtube Lernvideos erarbeiten. Ich sitze nicht regelmäßig daran, aber wenn dann so 4-6 Stunden bestimmt.

jup ist FL Studio 8 Producer Edit.

Hat mich bei Ebay 90€ gekostet, gebraucht...

Plugins sind meiner Meinung nach die teuersten, wie z.B Nexus 2...


----------



## leorphee (7. Oktober 2010)

Ja, das Schlagzeug war sehr teuer..., als ich den Preis gehört hatte habe ich meine Kinn-lade auch nicht mehr hoch bekommen. 
Ich habe gerade noch mal geschaut Cubase hat einen UVP von 599,- € - ist auch nicht so günstig und wir haben in der Band 3 Vollversionen davon, aber ich kenne jemanden bei Steinberg, daher gab es Rabat. Als Logic noch für PC entwickelt wurde hatten wir auch noch Logic... 
Das Video zu "I hate you" war auch ein Schnäppchen, hätte locker um die 80.000,- € gekostet, aber Beziehungen sind viel wert... hat 3 Monate mit Aufnahmen gedauert und 3 weiter bis zum Final... ein Macking off kommt auch noch mal bei youtube rein.

Okay jetzt höre ich mal auf mit meiner Prahlerei.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (7. Oktober 2010)

Mischk@ schrieb:


> kommt drauf an wie du es auffasst...
> Ich hab am Anfang kein Handbuch gehabt und musste mir alles entweder durch ausprobieren
> oder Youtube Lernvideos erarbeiten. Ich sitze nicht regelmäßig daran, aber wenn dann so 4-6 Stunden bestimmt.
> 
> ...



Ok wenn ich "bereit" bin...werde ich mir das Programm mal angucken...bzw dann kaufen...aber nun habe ich ja erstmal eins...

@ leorphee : Naja prahlen hin oder her...kannste doch ruhig mal machen...ist ja schliesslich auch juute Musik.


----------



## Fatpet (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich mache bis jetzt nur Mix-Aufnahmen, aktuell House/Electro und etwas Dancehall; einfach Zeug, worauf man gut abgehen kann
Demnächst das erste mal live auf ner Gebutstagsparty. Auf Youtube wurde mein Track zwar akzeptiert, ich habe es aber lieber gelöscht weil der tolle ID-Filter die einzelnen Stücke erkannt hat und ich keinen Stress mit den Urhebern haben möchte. Bin dabei, eine kleine Hörprobe auf einem One-Click-Hoster bereitzustellen. Hört sich illegal an xD

Angefangen habe ich mit Virtual DJ, mittlerweile hab ich die Pro Version und bin auch dabei, mich in Traktor einzuarbeiten. Denn ich habe vor, mich von der lästigen Steuerung per Maus und Tastatur zu trennen und mir ein "DJ Control MP3 e2" von Hercules zu holen. Ich weiß, es ist eigentlich nix Gscheits, aber für den Preis wohl das beste. Zur Auswahl standen noch das Behringer BCD 2000 und Numark Total Control - Letzteres flog aufgrund des Preises leider raus. Und von Behringer habe ich nichts Gutes gehört, von wegen Verarbeitung... Das Schlimmste aber ist, es bietet keine Unterstützung zu Windows 7, die Treiber sind teilweise veraltet weil das produkt schon 2006 auf den Markt kam.

In meiner Band (ich spiele Schlagzeug) hatten wir auch mal PA-Equip von Behringer...ganze 5 Wochen lang, danach gings aufgrund zu vieler Mängel zurück. Schade um die Firma!
Wir sind eine Jugendband einer katholischen Kirchengemeinde, machen also hauptsächlich Gottesdienste und begleiten größere (!) Jugendveranstaltungen. Ist eigentlich ziemlich spießig, für den Anfang aber ziemlich gut und es macht auch Spaß, was ja das Wichtigste ist!
Und nach 11 Jahren Schlagzeug(-unterricht, der auch noch lange nicht zu ende gehen wird) tut es gut, mal gemeinsam zu musizieren.

Freue mich auch über rege Beteiligung in diesem Thread!


----------



## leorphee (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich konnte schon alleine durch meine Signatur und dem darin enthaltenen Link zu meiner Band, 2 CDs hier im Forum verkauft. evtl. ja bald eine 3.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe heute mein 2tes Lied fertig gestellt...

Ist ein Instrumental Song zum völligen Abchillen...hab die "ganze Nacht" und den ganzen Tag daran gearbeitet...hoffe gefällt euch.

Aber bitte in FullHD wiedergeben weil dann die Soundqualität wesentlich besser wird.



YouTube - Kanal von Crackpipeboy


----------



## Gast12348 (8. Oktober 2010)

Fatpet schrieb:


> DJ Control MP3 e2



Tu dir nen Gefallen, kauf die kein Kinderspielzeug, ob das ding die erste Party überhaupt überlebt ? Es ist eigentlich immer das gleiche, bei Musik Equipment sollte man einfach nicht sparen, grad was Mixer angeht. Ich würd dir raten an deiner stelle mindestens zur Numark Total Control greifen, mit 119€ ist das teil sogar billig. Die 30€ mehr lohnen sich in dem fall. Und das ding ist wenigst mit Traktor 100% kompatibel, und Traktor LE ist mit im Paket. 
Das Blöde an diesen billigteilen ( das Total Control ebenso ) es sind reine Wegwerf produkte weil du bei diesen Dingern die Fader nicht tauschen kannst, ist also der Fader hinüber kannst die dinger in die Tonne kloppen. 
Und als DJ kann ich dir sagen, die gehen so oder so kaputt. Noch so nen problem der biligen Teile, der Pitchregler weil der meist in den billigen als Analog version ausgeführt ist an normales Midi angebunden, d.h der hat nur 128 abstufungen, für nen Pitchregler zu wenig um wirklich syncron mixen zu können. 
Ansonst kann ich Nurmark eigentlich bestens empfehlen ich mixe mit meinem Nurmark der mir nun 12 jahre an meiner seite steht, allerdings schon mit dem dritten satz Fader, aber der hat schon etliche harte Disco einsätze hinter sich.


----------



## jupph (8. Oktober 2010)

Dann stell ich mich hier auch mal musikalisch mit meiner Akkustikklampfe vor:

myspace

@leorphee
Echt gute Mucke. Gefällt mir richtig gut.


----------



## Mischk@ (8. Oktober 2010)

@$.Crackpipeboy.$

Hast du deine Songs mit Ejay gemacht ?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (8. Oktober 2010)

jupph schrieb:


> Dann stell ich mich hier auch mal musikalisch mit meiner Akkustikklampfe vor:
> 
> www.myspace.com/jupphoffmann
> 
> ...



Falscher Link!?

@ Mischk@: Ja hab ich doch geschrieben......um genau zu sein eJay Dance 6 Reloaded...um mich halt erstmal auf einfacherem Wege in die Materie einzufummeln...


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (8. Oktober 2010)

jupph schrieb:


> jetzt müsste es klappen. Hatte es ohne http eingegeben. Da hat erst nicht genommen. ??? wer weiß



Ja jetzt geht es...ist zwar nicht so meine Musik aber trotzdem tolle Umsetzung...ich kann leider gar nicht singen desshalb meine Art von Musik.


----------



## jupph (8. Oktober 2010)

Vielen Dank. 
Dein Lied ist zwar auch nicht so mein Geschmack. Ich finde aber es hört sich echt gut weg.
Will also sagen es unterhält mich gut . Schön chillig. 
Nur ein bissel mehr Abwechslung hat mir gefehlt.


----------



## leorphee (8. Oktober 2010)

Mensch Jupph
wir waren letzten Freitag (01.10) in Leipzig haben im Sports INN gespielt.
aber am *13.11.10 Wolfen – Roxy  *
Dein Zeug gefällt mir auch, machst du das ganz allein?


----------



## Mischk@ (8. Oktober 2010)

Ja dann viel Erfolg !! Wenn du Ejay in und auswendig kennst und dann vor Fruity Loops sitzt, merkst du erst wie umfangreich Fruity ist,bzw was du jetzt für Möglichkeiten hast !!!


----------



## Fatpet (8. Oktober 2010)

@Dfence
Mir ist klar dass das nur Spielzeug ist, aber leider sind die 30€ mehr schon ein Problem für mich. 90€ sind schon problematisch
Und ich brauche so einen Mixer innerhalb der nächsten Woche, da in 3 Wochen der Geburtstag ist und ich natürlich nicht komplett ungeübt "auflegen" kann.
Naja, ich werde es mir stark überlegen! Gibt ja zuhauf Überzeugungsmaterial im Internet.

Das von Dir angesprochene Problem mit den Fadern (und generellen Verarbeitung) ist mir schon klar, aber ich rechne nicht ernsthaft mit einem (schnellen) Defekt; bis jetzt habe ich noch keinen Elektroschrott geschrottet^^ 
Aber kann man denn die Fader des Total Control austauschen?
Und weißt Du, wie es mit der Qualität der Pitcher bei dem gerät aussieht?

Soweit ich als Laie erkennen kann, wird bei Numark auch nur Plastik verbaut. Ich kann keinen Vorteil gegenüber der MP3 e2 sehen, der 30€ rechtfertigen würde.

Von Traktor habe ich schon die Scratch Pro Version, also bringt mir die LE keinen Vorteil. Und bis jetzt habe ich noch keinerlei Erfahrung mit dem Programm, habe also vor mit Virtual DJ aufzulegen.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (8. Oktober 2010)

Mischk@ schrieb:


> Ja dann viel Erfolg !! Wenn du Ejay in und auswendig kennst und dann vor Fruity Loops sitzt, merkst du erst wie umfangreich Fruity ist,bzw was du jetzt für Möglichkeiten hast !!!



Ja als "Vollnoob" find ich das eJay ja schon echt umfangreich...und schlecht ists ja auch nicht...nur weniger Professionell halt...


----------



## Zoon (8. Oktober 2010)

Fatpet schrieb:


> Ich kann keinen Vorteil gegenüber der MP3 e2 sehen, der 30€ rechtfertigen würde.



Ist ewie bei den Netzteilen, entscheidend ist was _drin _ist, jetzt mal extrem:

nehm mal deinen Mischer und untersuch die Qualität der Platinen, die Kontakte der Bahnen beim Pitcher etc, und dann nehm mal nen schönen Allen & Heath Mischer und schau dir da die Innereien mal an. Da machste aber 

Klar fürs zu Hause arbeiten reicht deiner sicher locker aus - hatte damals zuhause auch so ein olles reloop Teil gehabt.

Wenn du deinen aber auf richtigen Partys tourweise mitschleppen willst hält der nicht lange durch, garantiert. Und wenns nurn Kräfte sind die von Außen einwirken - in der DJ Kanzel gehts oft hoch her, da fällt auch mal das Getränk übern Mischer oder Zigarettenasche bzw. du glaubst nicht wie agressiv auf Dauer das Nebel / Zigarettenqualmgemisch ist - auch auf die Innereien des Pults... während ein 90 € Teil da schnell Sayonara sagt kannste mit nem A&H oder auch nem guten Vestax oder Rane unbetrübt weiterdüdeln... zudem macht das Bedienen eines Solchen viel mehr Spass, die Druckpunkte der Knöpfe liegen immer exakt,die Fader / Potis  laufen weich mit gewissen Widerstand ohne ruckeln, man kann das Teil quasi blind bedienen...


----------



## leorphee (8. Oktober 2010)

nun wir das wohl doch noch ein was nehmt ihr zum Songs basteln thread


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (8. Oktober 2010)

leorphee schrieb:


> nun wir das wohl doch noch ein was nehmt ihr zum Songs basteln thread



Ich hab leider kein mehr...hau doch noch einen Song raus...und nehm dein kanal einfach raus, und poste nur einzelne Songs...wenn de alle hast kannste ja nochmal den Kanal posten...willl nicht das dicht gemacht wird.


----------



## jupph (8. Oktober 2010)

leorphee schrieb:


> Mensch Jupph
> wir waren letzten Freitag (01.10) in Leipzig haben im Sports INN gespielt.
> aber am *13.11.10 Wolfen – Roxy  *
> Dein Zeug gefällt mir auch, machst du das ganz allein?



Mensch, das hätte ich wissen müssen. Aber ich kannte euch vor heute ja noch nicht 
Und ja, das mache ich alles allein. Deswegen gibt es auch noch nicht mehr Lieder.
Die Ideen sind da. Nur die Lust zum Aufnehmen ist bei mir rar gesät.


----------



## Danman87 (10. Oktober 2010)

Wo ich schon mal zufällig hier bin 

YouTube - Denny Schneidemesser - Thunderdome
YouTube - Denny Schneidemesser - Orchestral Reel 2009


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (10. Oktober 2010)

Cool voll die Fluch der Karibik Kampfmucke...womit hast du die gemacht...echt klasse.


----------



## Danman87 (10. Oktober 2010)

Danke! Arbeite grösstenteils mit Samplitude Pro, Eastwest libraries und gelegentlich live Orchester.


----------



## Whitey (10. Oktober 2010)

@Danman87 

Wow, deine Musik ist wirklich sehr kreativ und stimmungsvoll, da braucht man gar keinen Film mehr um sich drunter ein Szenario vorzustellen, sehr schön weiter so, hoffe du hast Erfolg damit.

Höre mir jetzt noch mehr deiner Lieder an.


----------



## Impact (10. Oktober 2010)

Habe hier an dem Pc leider nur 2 unfertige Stücke
daher auch File-upload
schneidenkonnte ich auch nicht mehr 
Aber ich denke das müsste so gehen 
gibt ja keine Wartezeit dort

File-Upload.net - Pcgh_Beats.rar


--
@ Danman87 Ich find deine Musik auch herrlch 



Mfg
Impact


----------



## Danman87 (10. Oktober 2010)

Weissi schrieb:


> @Danman87
> 
> Wow, deine Musik ist wirklich sehr kreativ und stimmungsvoll, da braucht  man gar keinen Film mehr um sich drunter ein Szenario vorzustellen,  sehr schön weiter so, hoffe du hast Erfolg damit.
> 
> Höre mir jetzt noch mehr deiner Lieder an.



Danke für die netten Worte, bin froh das zu hören! Kann mich Karrieremässig auch nicht beklagen. 



Impact schrieb:


> Habe hier an dem Pc leider nur 2 unfertige Stücke
> daher auch File-upload
> schneidenkonnte ich auch nicht mehr
> Aber ich denke das müsste so gehen
> ...



Danke, habe mir auch grad deine Musik angehört, mir gefällt besonders die 231. Hoffe das wird noch fertig gemacht.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab nen Haufen halb-fertiger Tracks, aber ich bin zu faul, die zu "perfektionieren"...   also, vom Sound her sind die halt nicht so ausgewogen/klar. Ich mach elektronische Musik, mal eher ambient, oder Synthpop, "dunkler" Electro bis hin zu Noize-artigem. 


Das hier ist an sich mein "fertigster" Track: http://www.van-esco.de/MyTracks/VanEsco-WorldInConflict.mp3  eher was "technoider"

Die hier sind noch was unausgewogene "Hellectro",-Tracks und es fehlen noch Elemente und eine echte zweite Strophe: http://www.van-esco.de/MyTracks/VanEsco-HeadDevil.mp3

http://www.van-esco.de/MyTracks/VanEsco-Devilwithblueeyes.mp3
PLTest.mp3


Und bei Gelegenheit stell ich mal snippets meiner "schöneren" Songs zusammen


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (12. Oktober 2010)

Alter Schwede Herbboy zum einschlafen ist das aber nichts...aber hört sich doch trotzdem gar nicht mal übel an......
Also so Musikalisch hören die sich gut an nur bissl zu hart für mich....

P.S: Hab gerade gepostet ob nicht noch jemand iwie Musik hat oder so ähnlich...hast du diesen Post gelöscht???


----------



## Herbboy (12. Oktober 2010)

Schau mal über meinem ersten Posting der Hinweise: nicht pushen... 

und die softeren Sachen stell ich bei Gelegenheit mal zusammen 



ps: passt der thread nicht besser zu Goot&Welt / Musik,Film,Buch rein?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (12. Oktober 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Schau mal über meinem ersten Posting der Hinweise: nicht pushen...
> 
> und die softeren Sachen stell ich bei Gelegenheit mal zusammen
> 
> ...



Versteh das mit dem pushen gerade nicht was du meinst!? sehe auch kein Hinweis.... Weil ist doch kein Push wenn ich frage ob nicht jemand nochn Lied hat sofern ich keine Doppelposts mache oder irre ich mich da...

Das mit dem bei Gelegenheit stell ich das zusammen...kenne ich, hab auch immer keine Lust die Mucke erst umzuwandeln iwo hochzuladen und dann zu verlinken...bissl viel halt...


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (10. Dezember 2010)

Soo hab mal ein neues Lied gemacht...allerdings habe ich es als Silvesterknallerzeugs getarnt damit es mehr Zuschauer gibt...sieht man an dem einen Video von mir wo ich in 1-2 tagen so viele Zuschauer wie mit meiner Musik in 2 Monaten hatte...

Naja einfach mal angucken/hören....

Hier das Lied: YouTube - Vogelschreck etc der letzten Jahre (Musik von Crackpipeboy) Berlin
Hier der Kanal: YouTube - Kanal von Crackpipeboy

Hoffe es gefällt.


----------



## Rinkadink (10. Dezember 2010)

hier mein kleiner auftritt

PsyPhly bei Myspace Musik - Kostenlos MP3s anhören, Bilder & Musikvideos ansehen

wenns jemandem gefällt, kann ich auch gerne diese und weitere mp3s zuschicken


----------



## leorphee (11. Dezember 2010)

schön das er wieder Lebt... 
freut mich, seid weiter kreativ...
hier von neulich... klick mich


----------



## Ratty0815 (11. Dezember 2010)

Da kann ich ja auch mal eine Kleinigkeit Posten!

*Vorgeschichte:*

Seit Jahren beschäftige ich mich mit Musik.
Angefangen hat es bei mir als Kniebeißer mit der Mukke von den Eltern -->
Also von Genesis, Toto, Mike & The Mechanics, Pink Floyd und und und.
Mit den jüngeren Rebellierenden Jahren musste ich mich selber, und meine Musik, finden.
Was bei Papa in seiner kleinen privaten Bar mit 2 CD-Spielern einen Plattenspieler, 2 Tonbändern, einen Videorecorder! und zwei Mischpulten nicht immer einfach war + eben die Auswahl an Musik von Rund ca. 800 LP & unzähligen CD´s

Was sollte aus einer Generation der Anfang 80iger geboren und Mitte neunzigern Pubertären Jugend nun werden? 
Was hören die den?

Naja ich musste ja gegen meine Eltern Rebellieren und so kam dann die Welle der Elektronischen Musik. 
Von Kommerz ala Loveparade bis Nature One & die kleineren Clubs haben mich in den Jahren geprägt.

*Tag X = hier & jetzt*
Inzwischen sind wir Ruhiger geworden...
Wobei
Die Mukke kann manchmal nicht schnell genug sein aber es geht auf Sanfter, aber...
Ja genau aber inzwischen erinnert man sich immer mehr an die Kindheitstage zurück und hört auch wieder mehr Rock, manche Phasen sogar nur.
Aber wenn es darum geht den Kopf frei zu bekommen oder eben mal wieder in einen Tanzpalast zu gehen muss es Elektronisch sein.
Bevorzugt wird dann Schranz (was es so ja schon lange nicht mehr gibt) über Minimal bis hin zu Hardstyle gehört.

Und was hat das ganze nun mit dem Thread zu tun?

Selber Musik habe ich früher mal nur mit den üblichen verdächtigen ala ejay gemacht!
Gebracht hat mir das nichts, aber der Reiz war geweckt!
Irgendwann war aber das Auflegens der größte Interessenpunkt.

Also ab und sich Mischpult & Doppel-CD-Player (Anlage war Gott sei Dank schon vorhanden) besorgt und Angefangen!
Nach mehreren Jahren habe ich inzwischen die Hardware verkauft, da die Teile mit dem neu modischen Zeugs wie mp3 nicht umgehen konnte, und in Zeiten wie iTunes & Co. hat sich die Lust der CD´s brennen immer Stärker in grenzen gehalten und in den Hintergrund geschoben.
Ich wollte endlich direkt Anfangen und nicht ständig vorher ewig Rumbrennen!

Nun nutzte ich die Digitale Midi-Version am Rechner inkl. Traktor Pro und einem kleinen Reloop Digital Jocker 2

So und um euch eine kleine Anregung zu geben und um euch endlich von meinem Text zu befreien...
Hier ist eines meiner letztes Set`s vom 05.03.2010 mit einer Spieldauer von ca. 01Stunde|55Minuten|06Sekunden

Dj Set von Steve - Afterwork on SoundCloud

Vielen Dank für die Aufmerksamkeit & ich freue mich schon bald über eure Meinung zu hören/lesen...

So Long...


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (11. Dezember 2010)

leorphee schrieb:


> schön das er wieder Lebt...
> freut mich, seid weiter kreativ...
> hier von neulich... klick mich



Deine Musik gefällt mir immer besser!!! Geiler Auftritt!!! Am 31.12 werde ich mal deine Musik so richtig laut machen...(wohne im Mietshaus...mit 1-2 alten Leuten die immer was zu meckern haben)...ich freu mich schon...ECHT KLASSE!


----------



## leorphee (12. Dezember 2010)

Danke Cool.
Bisl. Krank sind wir doch alle...
Was anderes, habt Ihr schon mal überlegt etwas zu Remixen? Quasi eine Rocknummer in eurem Stiel?


----------



## Fatpet (12. Dezember 2010)

@ Ratty:
sehr coole Musik, gefällt mir!


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (12. Dezember 2010)

leorphee schrieb:


> Danke Cool.
> Bisl. Krank sind wir doch alle...
> Was anderes, habt Ihr schon mal überlegt etwas zu Remixen? Quasi eine Rocknummer in eurem Stiel?



Ja habe ich...ich habe leider mein Musikprogramm nocht nicht 100% im Griff......sodass ich Musik ins Programm befördern könnte. Allerdings habe ich einige Sachen in meinem Kopf...ich bin z.B sehr großer Michael Jackson Fan und hatte schonmal versucht ne Cd ins Programm zu laden irgendwie haut das aber nicht immer so richtig hin wie ich das will??? Aber sowas kommt noch keine Sorge.

Zudem habe ich vor kurzem angefangen Didgereedoo zu spielen und bin schon fleißig am üben...ist aber nicht so einfach mit der Atemtechnik...ich werde auch das mal mit einbrigen in meine Musik...und nach Weihnachten und Sylvester mache ich mich dann auf und kaufe eine neues Musikprogramm...was professioneller ist...auch wenn meins noch reichen tut.


----------



## Ratty0815 (12. Dezember 2010)

Fatpet schrieb:


> @ Ratty:
> sehr coole Musik, gefällt mir!



Danke,
ich war schon mal ganz gespannt auf Feedback, da ich meine links meist nur meinen Leuten bei Facebook poste.



leorphee schrieb:


> Danke Cool.
> Bisl. Krank sind wir doch alle...
> Was anderes, habt Ihr schon mal überlegt etwas zu Remixen? Quasi eine Rocknummer in eurem Stiel?



Ich Arbeite mich schon seit ein paar Monaten in Traktor ein doch bisher selber Remixes habe ich noch nicht probiert, traue mir dies aber schon zu.
Den bei Remixes ist es ja fast nicht anders als beim Auflegen wobei halt da "nur" ein Track entsteht da man ja beide bzw. alle Vier Decks benötigt und da ich selber nur mit zwei Decks Arbeite = es am Ende auch nur ein Track mit einer Lauflänge von 3-7min.


----------



## leorphee (12. Dezember 2010)

Wir selber haben ja auch schon Songs von anderen Künstlern geremixt, so haben wir bei einer elektronischen Band Gitarren eingebaut etc. es macht viel Spaß und sobald man in die Szene kommt bekommst du von sämtlichen Ausschreibungen mit, da sind dann auch schon Namen hafte Künstler mit bei, auch sind schon einige unserer Remixe veröffentlicht worden und auf einigen CDs zu hören. Ich glaube aber nicht das Ihr die Künstler kennt, obwohl sie zu meiner Zeit schon bekannt waren. Z.B."Nizzer ebb"? Meist stellen die Künstler Teile (voice, drums, etc.) des Songs zu Verfügung, so dass man sich wirklich frei entfalten kann...


----------



## Gast12348 (13. Dezember 2010)

leorphee schrieb:


> Wir selber haben ja auch schon Songs von anderen Künstlern geremixt, so haben wir bei einer elektronischen Band Gitarren eingebaut etc. es macht viel Spaß und sobald man in die Szene kommt bekommst du von sämtlichen Ausschreibungen mit, da sind dann auch schon Namen hafte Künstler mit bei, auch sind schon einige unserer Remixe veröffentlicht worden und auf einigen CDs zu hören. Ich glaube aber nicht das Ihr die Künstler kennt, obwohl sie zu meiner Zeit schon bekannt waren. Z.B."Nizzer ebb"? Meist stellen die Künstler Teile (voice, drums, etc.) des Songs zu Verfügung, so dass man sich wirklich frei entfalten kann...



Nizzer Ebb, nicht schlecht, natürlich kenn ich die  

@Ratty mit dem nötigen Equipment brauchst keine 4 Decks bei Traktor, ich mach das meiste mit dem Kaoss Pad ( KP3 ) wenn ich denn mal bisl "remixe" 
Allerdings kanns bei mir dann auch mal aufwendiger werden, d.h 2 Schallplattenspieler + Drum Machine + Kaoss Pad + Ableton + Synthi 
Natürlich durch Midi alles verbunden, wenn ich den Pitch vom Plattenspieler änder, stellt sich automatisch Ableton und co auf die BPM ein, Kaoss Pad sei dank.

Ich kann das teil echt jedem empfehlen der remixt oder einfach nur auflegt, die möglichkeiten die man mit dem ding hat will man glaub ich nie wieder vermissen.


Edit : Didg ist auch nicht schlecht, hab ich auch schon öfter in Tribal Elementen verarbeitet, kumpel von mir spielt und baut seit etlichen jahren Didg, macht sich echt gut bei so Tribal Goa und Tribal Trance geschichten.


----------



## joker105 (25. März 2011)

Okay, hier ist schon lange nichts mehr passiert...
dann will ich mal den Thread wieder nach oben schieben.

mein myspace Profil: joker105

Ich mache schon seit einigen Jahren Musik allerdings im kleinen Stil. Einflüße sind die elektronischen 80er und zum größten
Teil ist alles etwas düster gehalten oder stark experimentel. Benutze gerne Soundschnipsel aus Filmen, der große Composer bin ich nicht aber ich hab da mächtig spaß dran. Hört mal rein, bin auf feedback gespannt.

Gruß
Joker


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (25. März 2011)

Schön, das es mal weiter geht...ich bin immer dabei was neues zu machen...allerdings zurzeit ist der Wurm drinne...iwie kommt nichts. Immer schön weiter posten....


----------



## sipsap (25. März 2011)

hier mal die mukke von nem kumpel: NLZ.'s sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (29. März 2011)

sipsap schrieb:


> hier mal die mukke von nem kumpel: NLZ.'s sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


 
Nicht schlecht...


----------



## DeadApple (13. April 2011)

YouTube - themedia - gravity

themedia

Die Geburt des Duos „themedia“ findet seinen Ursprung im Wandel der Zeit. Über „new Metal“ und „progressiven Rock“ kletterte man durch die Musikgeschichte hin zum alles vereinenden Elektro, welcher alle Genres mit Freude umarmt. Man begann mit der Forschung Ende 2009 und führte erste Experimente durch. Die Formel für den Erfolg schrieb sich langsam und ein Ausgleich war lange nicht in Sicht. „themedia“ geht das Wagnis ein zwei Kerne zu vereinen und die dicke Schale zu durchdringen. Organisch rockig, elektrisch mit ein Schuss Irrsinn. Textlich spendet die Stadt Weimar Melancholie und Poesie. Man gießt die eigenen Wurzeln und findet im musikalischen Boden, der durch Bands wie „Radiohead“, „Deftones“ und „the Notwist“ lange genährt wurde, viele kreative Impulse. Das Album „Forschung & Entwicklung“ wird bald den Brutkasten verlassen. Also seid wachsam!

Viel Spaß damit ^^


----------



## leorphee (15. April 2011)

@ deadApple 
nice, gefällt mir sehr gut....
weiter machen!


----------



## Forseti (15. April 2011)

Naja mein Fall ist es nicht  viel zu viel Krach


----------



## dertobiii (16. April 2011)

cooles thema!


----------



## MasterFreak (16. April 2011)

Schöner Thread  ^^
Werde bald auch n paar Track von mir mal hochladen !!!^^


----------



## joker105 (17. April 2011)

MasterFreak schrieb:


> Schöner Thread  ^^
> Werde bald auch n paar Track von mir mal hochladen !!!^^


 
Schön, bin gespannt. In welche Richtung geht deine Mucke?


----------



## DeadApple (22. April 2011)

danke danke wir bleiben fleißig, verteilt uns und wir teilen uns


----------



## Herbboy (22. April 2011)

Ich wag es mal   Genre: keine Ahnung...  Melancholischer Synth-Wave-Pop...? Passt ja zu Karfreitag...  

 Wounded, ca. 3:35min und 3.5MB, 128kbps


----------



## joker105 (23. April 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich wag es mal   Genre: keine Ahnung...  Melancholischer Synth-Wave-Pop...? Passt ja zu Karfreitag...
> 
> Wounded, ca. 3:35min und 3.5MB, 128kbps


 
sehr geil , Such dir'n Label !!!!! Ist der Gesang von dir?


----------



## Herbboy (23. April 2011)

Ja klar sing ich selber  Danke für das Lob. Hab ich mit Cubase 4, Freeware-Plugins und nem Synhtie, den ich vor ca. 15 Jahren mal für damals 2000DM gekauft habt, gemacht - wobei der nur die "Glockenspiel"-Klänge liefert  Ich mach das alles selber in meiner PC-Ecke.

*edit* komm grad nach Haus, also nicht dass einer denk, ich hätt jetzt hier auf den ersten comment gewartet


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (23. April 2011)

Wirklich sehr gut! Klingt sehr professionell. Respekt!


----------



## leorphee (23. April 2011)

auch von mir den Daumen hoch


----------



## Rinkadink (23. April 2011)

psyphly's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (25. April 2011)

Rinkadink schrieb:


> psyphly's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


 
Voll Chillig...gefällt mir sehr sehr gut!


----------



## Rinkadink (26. April 2011)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Voll Chillig...gefällt mir sehr sehr gut!



Vielen Dank! Ich werd die Tage nochmehr hochladen, hab Soundcloud erst vor kurzem für mich entdeckt!


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (26. April 2011)

Rinkadink schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! Ich werd die Tage nochmehr hochladen, hab Soundcloud erst vor kurzem für mich entdeckt!



Ist Soundcloud das Programm welches du nutzt??? Wenn ja kannste ja mal nen Link schicken bitte.


----------



## hydro (26. April 2011)

Ist eine musikshare plattform! Is ne feine sache, gibts viele erstklassige unbekannte kuenstler drauf!


----------



## Herbboy (26. April 2011)

@Rinkadink: zB das zweite erinnert mich für die erste Phase sehr an Plastikman - kennst Du den? Ist ein Techno-"Artist"/Projekt, welches in den 90ern in der Szene recht bekannt war und für damalige Verhältnisse ich sag mal "anspruchsvollere" Musik machte und nicht so ne Party-BummBumm-Mucke   Später wird mir der Track etwas zu "verspielt", aber gut gemacht isser schon. Womit machst Du das?


----------



## Rinkadink (26. April 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @Rinkadink: zB das zweite erinnert mich für die erste Phase sehr an Plastikman - kennst Du den? Ist ein Techno-"Artist"/Projekt, welches in den 90ern in der Szene recht bekannt war und für damalige Verhältnisse ich sag mal "anspruchsvollere" Musik machte und nicht so ne Party-BummBumm-Mucke   Später wird mir der Track etwas zu "verspielt", aber gut gemacht isser schon. Womit machst Du das?



Plastikman habe ich schonmal gehört, kenn jetzt aber nicht so viel von dem. Die Musik bastle ich größtenteils mit FL Studio und Reason. Werd mich aber demnächst noch in Ableton Live reinfuchsen. Mastern bzw. nachbearbeiten tu ich die Tracks dann nochmal mit Samplitude.


----------



## Rinkadink (28. April 2011)

aktualisiert: psyphly's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## WhizZLe (30. April 2011)

Na dann will ich auch mal meinen Katzenjammer dazu beitragen. 

YouTube - WhizZLe - Speed me up

YouTube - WhizZLe - Lost and found

YouTube - WhizZLe - Dance Duett

Musik ist bekanntlich Geschmackssache und was meine selbstgemachte Mucke angeht, bin ich der Meinung, sie muss nur mir gefallen. Trotzdem habe ich nichts gegen Kritik oder Verbesserungsvorschläge.


----------



## darkKO (1. Mai 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich wag es mal   Genre: keine Ahnung...  Melancholischer Synth-Wave-Pop...? Passt ja zu Karfreitag...
> 
> Wounded, ca. 3:35min und 3.5MB, 128kbps



Gefällt mir...erinnert mich vom Style her irgendwie an so Sachen wie Wolfsheim oder so...


----------



## joker105 (7. Mai 2011)

WhizZLe schrieb:


> Na dann will ich auch mal meinen Katzenjammer dazu beitragen.
> 
> YouTube - WhizZLe - Speed me up
> 
> ...


 
Speed me up  & Dance Duett find ich gut
Bei Lost and found schimmern Samples aus Dance eJay durch...geht so


----------



## Rinkadink (11. Mai 2011)

nochmals ein update: psyphly's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## WhizZLe (12. Mai 2011)

joker105 schrieb:


> Speed me up  & Dance Duett find ich gut
> Bei Lost and found schimmern Samples aus Dance eJay durch...geht so



Gut erkannt, ist eines von meinen älteren Liedern welches ich mit dem Dance Ejay gemacht habe. Eigentlich ein nettes Programm aber leider sind die Möglichkeiten zu schnell erschöpft...


----------



## Madz (20. Mai 2011)

Hier mal schöner Detroitsound von nem Kumpel:

VORWÆRTS Inc. presenting induktionsgeschepper @ technokeller by VORWÆRTS Inc. on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free viel Spass!

Über einen Kommentar freut er sich sicher sehr.


----------



## Manoloco (22. Mai 2011)

Heya. Bin auf diesen Thread gestossen. Grossartiges Material darunter!
Mache seit Jahren elektronische Musik (ned zum tanzen)mit Höhen und Tiefen und ab nächster Woche wieder vertiefter, da ich meine neuen Abhören erwarte 
Arbeite mit Cubase 5, NI, schreibe selbst und meist ohne Loops. Ebenfalls liebe ich es zu remixen und bin unter anderem bei  CCMixter

Da ich recht vielseitig stilisiere, eine kleine Auswahl:

o Arabian Chupito - Orchestrale Filmmusik
o What a mess - AlternativeElectro Remix
o Angel on Dope - Remix of Ekpyxor - Electronica

Ein wenig Geld verdiene ich damit. Aber im Vordergrund: Spass machen solls!


----------



## MasterFreak (22. Mai 2011)

Hi Manoloco,
der erste Track is ganz nice der rest naja, is halt net mein Style aber trotzdem ganz nett !!!^^
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Manoloco (22. Mai 2011)

Thx fürs reinlauschen. Das muss so sein... ist eine art gesellschaftliche Distanzierung von gängigen schemen, kleine rebellion


----------



## MasterFreak (22. Mai 2011)

bittä nur die Klavier melo solltest du vielleicht etwas ändern^^ (mehr passed zum hintergrund )


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juni 2011)

Hier zwei Tracks von mir für eine geplante "EP", das erste ein Intro ca. 2Min, das zweite ein Song ich sag mal "clublastiger Synthpop", Futurepop, Weiber-EBM... 

Qualität: 128kbps MP3, per Rechtsklick speicherbar

Pull the trigger, 2MB http://www.van-esco.de/MyTracks/Van%20Esco%20-%20Pull%20the%20trigger.mp3

Another Silent Day, 3,6MB http://www.van-esco.de/MyTracks/Van Esco  Another Silent Day.mp3


----------



## Ossiracer (23. Juni 2011)

Another Silent Day ist gut, schön chillig. Nur bei 1:03 solltest du den Effekt (kA was du da angestellt hast  ) rausnehmen, das passt irgendwie nicht so ganz. 

Greez


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juni 2011)

Nee, da weiß ich jetzt nicht, was Du meinst - da hören eigentlich nur die Hihat+Snare auf zu spielen - aber ansonsten ist da an sich alles wie gehabt, nix neues oder so ^^


----------



## Ossiracer (23. Juni 2011)

Jo, genau das mein ich. Irgendwie wirken dadurch die Vocals recht dumpf.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juni 2011)

Naja, da muss halt ein Break rein, da kann ich nix dran machen  und sind die Stelle aber eben auch recht "nölig". Ich könnte da mehr Mitten reinmischen für die Stimme, aber das würde dann WENN die Hihat wieder da ist die HiHat verdecken 

Vlt. hör ich das aber auch nicht so "krass" wie Du, was für Boxen haste denn?


----------



## hydro (23. Juni 2011)

Finds eigentlich ganz stimmig. Klingt ein wenig wie eine Mischung aus Wolfsheim und Northern Light, oder so^^


----------



## Ossiracer (23. Juni 2011)

Ich hab 2 Sherwood SP-3000 an nem Technics SU-V470, neutral eingestellt.


----------



## Caspar (23. Juni 2011)

@ Manoloco
Ich stehe auf die Lieder, gerade das Zweite gefällt mir richtig gut - ist mal was anderes. 

@ Herbboy
Auf Männergequatsche in Liedern stehe ich nicht, trotzdem gefällt mir das Erste sehr gut, das Lied ist in sich sehr schön stimmig. Gerade die Erste Minute ist genau nach meinem Geschmack, die ersten Momente wenn die Stimme einsetzt finde ich gewöhnungsbedürftig, allerdings passt sie spätestens bei 1.20 richtig gut in den Beat. Der Eindruck kann aber durch meine Aversion entstehen, also blos nicht ändern.  Vielleicht kannst du davon irgendwann noch eine rein instrumentale Version machen oder etwas mit ner Schnecke mit toller Stimme!? Das wäre ein Ohrwurm für mich... ^^

Das Zweite ist auch schön stimmig, aber nicht so Recht mein Stil. 

@ Ossiracer
Da merkt man mal, wie verschieden Geschmack ist. ^^


----------



## Ossiracer (23. Juni 2011)

Wie meinste das mit dem Geschmack? Das Lied an sich gefällt mir, nur eben die eine Stelle ist mir aufgefallen.


----------



## Caspar (23. Juni 2011)

Nene, keine Sorge, das meinte ich nicht! Ich schrieb ja, dass das Zweite nicht so mein Stil ist, mir dafür das Erste besonders gefällt. Bei dir schien es mir andersherum zu sein.


----------



## Ossiracer (23. Juni 2011)

Das erste hab ich noch nicht gehört, werde ich aber jetzt nachholen


----------



## Caspar (23. Juni 2011)

Achso...   ...mache das mal, ich finds genial.


----------



## Ossiracer (23. Juni 2011)

Auch ein tolles Lied. Schön ruhig, mMn gut zum Nachdenken. Etwas fröhlichere Vocals wären evtl was


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juni 2011)

Danke für die Kritiken. Das soll alles btw. keine fröhliche Musik sein, das ist für "dunkle" clubs gedacht    für Caspar könnt ich da auch ne instrumentale Sache machen.


Wegen der "komischen" Stelle: ich wüßte da nicht, was ich da machen kann, bzw. ich bin nicht so "perfektionistisch", um da an der Stelle dann nur das kleine Teilstück noch anders zu machen - vlt kommt da an Deinen Boxen auch was rüber, was ich hier gar nicht höre (aktive Abhörmonitore für 130€). Meinst Du denn die eine Sekunde nach Ende der HiHat? Ist da vlt einfach nur ein kleines "Loch" für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde => das kann am Kompressor-Effekt liegen, den ich nutze, um den Gesamtmix nicht zu leise werden zu lassen UND einzelne Instrumente besser zu isolieren. Oder meinst Du das ganze Teilstück bis zum Refrain?


----------



## Caspar (24. Juni 2011)

Ich schalte bei solcher Musik irgendwie ab - Entspannung pur. Die angezupfte Saite, die einsetzende Violine noch dazu... das ist genau meins. Habs gerade im Dauerlauf drin. 

Ich stehe irgendwie auch bissl auf aussergewöhnliche Mugge. Kennt ihr Josh Vietti und Nuttin but Stringz? Zieht euch von zweiteren mal das Lied "Winner" rein. 

Edit: Ooooh ja gern, wenn du eine instrumentale Version machen könntest, wäre das himmlisch!


----------



## dj*viper (24. Juni 2011)

nice thread 
ist viel dabei, was sich echt toll anhört, obwohl das teilweise nicht meine musikrichtung ist.
bei einigen merkt man schon die professionalität. bin gespannt auf mehr. macht weiter so 

habe früher auch musik gemacht, aber nach einem plattencrash, war all mein musik verloren für immer.
noch heute ärgere ich mich drüber. hatte mit fasttracker 1, danach fasttracker 2 (keine ahnung ob das jemand von euch kennt, hier ein link auf wiki: FastTracker 2 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) angefangen und war schnell süchtig danach  über 6 jahre habe ich micht damit beschäftigt und eigene sowie remixe erzeugt (meine selbst kreierte version von "zombie nation" war mein größter erfolg, da es auch in näheren discotheken gespielt wurde ), daher stammt noch mein nick "dj*viper"
man konnte sehr viel damit machen, war nicht so ein ejay gedöns...

hätte echt mal wieder lust, selbst musik zu produzieren, das hat mir damals sehr viel spaß gemacht


----------



## RyzA (24. Juni 2011)

Ich habe ne Zeit lang mit "Fruity Loops" was probiert. Hauptsächlich Hip-Hop. Aber waren alles nur Anfänge, Ideen, Ansätze. Musik machen ist auch nen zeitaufwändiges und teures Hobby, vor allem wenn man es richtig machen will. 

Hatte auch aus Frust irgendwie viele Sachen gelöscht. Jetzt ärger ich mich teilweise. Aber naja, ist eh nix richtiges bei rausgekommen. Können andere besser.

Obwohl hier mal ne kurze Hörprobe: http://www.speedyshare.com/files/29128788/preview1.mp3

Vonnen Track den ich angefangen hatte. VIel mehr habe ich hier nicht.


----------



## Gast12348 (24. Juni 2011)

dj*viper schrieb:


> hatte mit fasttracker 1, danach fasttracker 2


 
Jawoll damit hatte ich auch meine anfänge, aber damals noch aufm Amiga mit Protracker und Aegia Sonix, wohl einer der ersten Softsynthis das war schon ein sehr sehr mächtiges programm aufm Amiga.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2011)

hier ein elektronischer track von mir, keine Ahnung, wie man das bennenen kann... EBM-Ambient vielleicht? 

ca. 4GB http://www.van-esco.de/MyTracks/VanEsco-AfterDeath.mp3


----------



## dj*viper (9. Juli 2011)

die stimmen sind vom film "after life" mit christina ricci und liam neeson


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2011)

Nee, das ist meine Freundin und deren Vater     gut erkannt. Allerdings hab ich das aus 2-3 Szenen zusammengeschnitten.


----------



## Gast12348 (16. Juli 2011)

So zwar kein Selfmade aber nen kleines Mixtape von mir, und ja ich weis paar übergänge hab ich verpatzt und die aufnahme ist nicht der hit geworden ( mein erster versuch mim rechner aufzunehmen ) ich bin doch etwas auser übung muss ich zugeben, kommt davon wenn man nen 3/4 jahr nicht mehr an den Turntables gedreht hat 

Is aber auch nur für PsyTrance fans interessant 
Psy Kicks by D-Fence by D-K alias D-FENCE on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (19. Juli 2011)

dfence schrieb:


> Is aber auch nur für PsyTrance fans interessant


 
Hehe, jo  Da hast du aber auch stellenweise ein paar richtige Klassiker eingebaut


----------



## Domowoi (11. Oktober 2011)

Hey Leute eure Hilfe ist gefragt.

Ich mache in meiner Schule als Seminar einen Stop-Motion Film.

Darin geht es um einen Vampir der Geburtstag hat.(Das ist die Kurzfassung)

Wenn der Vampir dann seine Party feiert tanzt er natürlich auch.
Dafür bräuchten wir ein ziemlich schnelles Lied. Am besten wäre ein durchgehender Beat mit etwa 120-130 bps. Die bps dürfen aber nicht schwanken.

Insgesamt müsste der Track nur so max 1:30 lang sein.

Als "Belohnung" kann ich euch leider nicht viel mehr als eine Nennung im Abspann bieten.


Wir würden uns freuen wenn ein paar "Einsendungen" zusammenkommen.


----------



## Gast12348 (12. Oktober 2011)

LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Hehe, jo  Da hast du aber auch stellenweise ein paar richtige Klassiker eingebaut


 
Paar Monate zu spät gelesen aber danke, eigentlich hab ich querbeet in die plattenkiste gegriffen und kein richtiges konzept verfolgt


----------



## MasterFreak (12. Oktober 2011)

Domowoi schrieb:


> Hey Leute eure Hilfe ist gefragt.
> 
> Ich mache in meiner Schule als Seminar einen Stop-Motion Film.
> 
> ...


Ok welche Musikrichtung soll es so ungefähr sein ? Die BPM sprechen ja eher für House oder Electro !?


----------



## Domowoi (12. Oktober 2011)

MasterFreak schrieb:


> Ok welche Musikrichtung soll es so ungefähr sein ? Die BPM sprechen ja eher für House oder Electro !?


 Naja eigentlich alles zu dem man tanzen kann.

Wichtig ist nur das wir ein Stück haben von dem wir alle Rechte haben, weil man es sonst nicht im Film verwenden kann.

Deswegen bin ich auch hier, denn ich hoffe das jemand von euch eins seiner selbst erstellten Werke bereitstellen würde.


----------



## joker105 (21. Oktober 2011)

Domowoi schrieb:


> Hey Leute eure Hilfe ist gefragt.
> 
> Ich mache in meiner Schule als Seminar einen Stop-Motion Film.
> 
> ...


 

Bis wann brauchst du das Stück denn? Ich habs leider erst jetzt gelesen.
Bin auch jetzt leider ne Woche im Urlaub aber kannst ja mal auf meinem myspace Profil nachschauen ob da was für dich dabei ist.
Ich hab ne schwäche für lange Intros also ruhig mal länger reinhorchen.

Joker105 | Kostenlose Musik, Tourdaten, Fotos, Videos

Gruß
Joker105


----------



## joker105 (21. Oktober 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> hier ein elektronischer track von mir, keine Ahnung, wie man das bennenen kann... EBM-Ambient vielleicht?
> 
> ca. 4GB http://www.van-esco.de/MyTracks/VanEsco-AfterDeath.mp3


 
Super track gefällt mir sehr gut, genau mein Stil


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (21. Oktober 2011)

Domowoi schrieb:


> Dafür bräuchten wir ein ziemlich schnelles Lied. Am besten wäre ein durchgehender Beat mit etwa 120-130 bps. Die bps dürfen aber nicht schwanken.


 
Ich habe mal in ein paar DJ-Set´s und Live-Mitschnitte von befreundeten DJ´s hineingehört die von den BPM passen würden aber da wurden nur dem Genre entsprechende Chart-Titel verbastellt.

Bis wann muss er denn nun fertig sein, weil wenn noch etwas Zeit ist, kann ich mich gerne mal mit Kollegen dahin setzen. So könnte er ganz nach deinem/eurem Geschmack erstellt werden. Ebenso wäre es möglich female/male Gesang oder gesprochen Text mit ein zu bauen. 



dfence schrieb:


> [...]eigentlich hab ich querbeet in die plattenkiste gegriffen und kein richtiges konzept verfolgt


 
Wenn es eine reine Bauchgefühl-Setlist ist, solltest du das öfters so machen  
Habe ein paar Mitschnitte von Kollegen die sich einfach mal spontan auf privaten Partys ohne Vorbereitung ne Stunde hinter das Pullt geklemmt haben, weil sie gerade Bock drauf hatten und die sind einfach der Hammer . Was sie @ Home nach einer ausgearbeiteten Setlist mixen ist dagegen eher langweilig, da sie da einfach zu sehr auf Präzision achten und Wert legen. Das Ergebnis wird dadurch zwar fehlerfrei, aber irgendwie zu glatt und emotionslos.


----------



## cYnd (21. Oktober 2011)

collab 2 7 mp3

Hier auchma was von mir, wodran ich arbeite, für jede kritik bin ich dankbar


----------



## leorphee (14. Dezember 2011)

Nicht selbst gemacht, aber mit gemacht




__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/33335926

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (14. Dezember 2011)

nice leorphee 

Und einen Gruß von meiner Frau die hört immer noch gerne eure CD


----------



## Herbboy (14. Dezember 2011)

Du bist der Mann bei ca. 0:56min, stimmt's ?  


Hat das Lied einen "Sinn", also irgendwie Charity oder so was?


----------



## leorphee (14. Dezember 2011)

ja, die vom NDR hatten die Idee und gefragt, 2 Tage später waren sie im Proberaum und haben aufgenommen... 
@True Monkey - freut mich zu hören...


----------

